# Zaino'd Porsche 996 911 Turbo by Midlands Car Care



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks once again for taking the time to view one of our write ups.

The owner of this 10 year old 996 Turbo wanted some life restoring into the tired looking paint and some solid protection applying to ensure its easy to maintain in future.

The car was booked in for one of our Enhancement Details and Zaino was selected for protection.

Some befores:


DSC08886 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08887 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08889 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08894 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08895 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheels, calipers, tyres and arches were up first, dealt with using Smart Wheels, G101 and various safe brushes:


DSC08896 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08897 by RussZS, on Flickr

Wheel Wooly used on rear of the wheels:


DSC08899 by RussZS, on Flickr

Smallest Valet Pro brush on the wheel faces:


DSC08900 by RussZS, on Flickr

and calipers:


DSC08901 by RussZS, on Flickr

G101 on the tyres:


DSC08902 by RussZS, on Flickr

and arches, with largest wheel wooly:


DSC08903 by RussZS, on Flickr

after rinsing, IronX was used to safely remove fallout and brake dust pitted into the wheels' clearcoat:


DSC08905 by RussZS, on Flickr

and rinsed:


DSC08909 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08910 by RussZS, on Flickr

Door shuts and sills were attended to next with G101:

Before:


DSC08888 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08915 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC08890 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08916 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was pressure rinsed then hand washed and rinsed away. This was followed with IronX to remove any fallout from the paintwork:


DSC08923 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08926 by RussZS, on Flickr

Then rinsed and followed up with Auto Finesse Oblitarate where required, then rinsed again and moved inside for claying:


DSC08928 by RussZS, on Flickr

Next the car was thoroughly dried with drying towels and a blower:


DSC08929 by RussZS, on Flickr

After drying the paint was assessed for thickness, any paintwork and the general condition. It was noted that the passenger side had been polished before as the level of defects/swirling present was significantly lower than the rest of the car and there was significant hologramming present:


DSC08938 by RussZS, on Flickr

This was swiftly dealt with using a finishing pad and polish via rotary:


DSC08942 by RussZS, on Flickr

The rest of the car was suffering from relatively bad defects in particular swirling which was robbing the car of its potential finish

50/50 shot:


DSC08953 by RussZS, on Flickr

Very apparent colour difference after polishing:


DSC08971 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC08966 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC08978 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC08985 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC09004 by RussZS, on Flickr

There was also some oxidisation present on the headlight which was addressed:


DSC08994 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC08996 by RussZS, on Flickr

Rear lights were corrected too:

Before:


DSC08997 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC09000 by RussZS, on Flickr

Before:


DSC08998 by RussZS, on Flickr

After:


DSC09001 by RussZS, on Flickr

Revive was used on the rubber and plastics to great effect:


DSC09016 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09017 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09018 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09020 by RussZS, on Flickr

Mint Rims and Z16 on the wheels and tyres:


DSC09023 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09024 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09029 by RussZS, on Flickr

The paintwork was protected with Z2 and Z8 with Z6 used in between and for a final wipedown:


DSC09021 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09060 by RussZS, on Flickr

Finally, some after shots:


DSC09032 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09034 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09039 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09040 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09042 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09046 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09057 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09063 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09064 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09067 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09075 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09087 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09090 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09092 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09094 by RussZS, on Flickr


DSC09100 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading!! The owner was delighted with the finish on his 10 year old beast of a car and I was pleased with such sharp results on silver.

Next we have this to contend with...


DSC09102 by RussZS, on Flickr

Thanks for reading...


DSC09091 by RussZS, on Flickr

Russ.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Awesome Russ :thumb:


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Stunning work Russ. I think I love that car even more because it's Silver. Just works so so well!

Great finish on it.


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks fantastic Russ wheel shot with the Z16 looks fantastic finish on tyre , very slick nice pics as usual


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Zaino does it again on a light colour, brill as always Russ


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

I take it he didnt want a trip down Tesco then 
Nice porky and finish..Z2 proven product..


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Great work Russ.


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Brilliant work as usual Russ:thumb:
Love the Porsche... Great reflections on a silver car...(Zaino rules:thumb


----------



## gingerlife (Aug 22, 2009)

A beaut. :thumb:


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Nice work Russ, looking very slick now mate:thumb:


----------



## stolt (Aug 29, 2011)

nice finish, massive fan of zaino, first used it when i got into detailing only a year ago tried lots of products since then but zaino always gives me a good finish. I havent tried Z5, woudl that add anything to Z2, Z6, Z8?


----------



## N8KOW (Aug 24, 2007)

Stunning Russ, looks fantastic!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

AaronGTi said:


> Awesome Russ :thumb:


Thanks as always mate 



gally said:


> Stunning work Russ. I think I love that car even more because it's Silver. Just works so so well!
> 
> Great finish on it.


Cheers buddy 



Derekh929 said:


> Looks fantastic Russ wheel shot with the Z16 looks fantastic finish on tyre , very slick nice pics as usual


Thanks as always Derek  I'd not used Z16 for a while but glad I tried it again!



-Kev- said:


> Zaino does it again on a light colour, brill as always Russ


Indeed, always a strong choice  Thanks!!



HeavenlyDetail said:


> I take it he didnt want a trip down Tesco then
> Nice porky and finish..Z2 proven product..


I only go to Tesco if my customer asks me to... 



Scrim-1- said:


> Great work Russ.


Cheers mate 



Marky-G-66 said:


> Brilliant work as usual Russ:thumb:
> Love the Porsche... Great reflections on a silver car...(Zaino rules:thumb


Thank you! Have you tried yours yet?



gingerlife said:


> A beaut. :thumb:


Thanks 



slrestoration said:


> Nice work Russ, looking very slick now mate:thumb:


Cheers Nick, will call you on Monday..

Russ.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

stolt said:


> nice finish, massive fan of zaino, first used it when i got into detailing only a year ago tried lots of products since then but zaino always gives me a good finish. I havent tried Z5, woudl that add anything to Z2, Z6, Z8?


Thanks.

Z5 fills a little which is more obvious on darker colours and reds - depends on your car and colour I guess. Some people mix Z2 and Z5 on the same car, but I tend to stick to one specifically, with Z2 getting the most use.



N8KOW said:


> Stunning Russ, looks fantastic!


Thanks N8 :thumb:


----------



## mozza81 (Jul 17, 2012)

Brilliant work! Even my neighbours are impressed. This 500bhp car is staying slow for a few days. Well done mate


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mozza81 said:


> Brilliant work! Even my neighbours are impressed. This 500bhp car is staying slow for a few days. Well done mate


Glad you were pleased Adam, I'm always a touch nervous when the car is white or silver!! 

It did look good as you drove away though! Modest I know


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work as always mate :thumb:


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Amazing finishfrom the zaino! Nice work as usual!


----------



## Marky-G-66 (May 31, 2012)

Thank you! Have you tried yours yet?


Yes Russ :thumb: spent the last two Days (18 hours) doing the whole zaino thing:buffer:
pictures and write up soon, just need a couple of more pics (beading one and maybe a "tesco" shot) I`ll see:thumb:


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

Looks great once again! Silver looks great when corrected


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth (Dec 19, 2011)

Very nice results, excellent work. Note to self, must buy some Zaino.


----------



## Socal Brian (Dec 4, 2011)

Fantastic work Russ!


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Magnificent work Russ! :thumb:


----------



## cbred (May 9, 2011)

Ooh I'd love a lottery win . Great finish russ .


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all


----------



## Joel. (Jun 22, 2011)

Awesome work! I have to get me some Iron-X by the look of it.


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work russ


----------



## phill313 (May 17, 2012)

great job as always russ !


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I like your style, informed products, clear and simple with good presentation.

Thank-you.

John Tht.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Very kind words all - thank you 

Russ.


----------



## Swell.gr (May 7, 2008)

Excellent work, fotos and fantastic finish:argie:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Great work Russ - Look awesome!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

The finish you achieve in an enhancment is incredible.
Nice work!


----------



## cocos (Dec 28, 2010)

Great writeup, and nice reflections on the paint. Love the 996!
Dressing loks superb on the rubber inside doors..


----------



## Rsshaun (Jul 28, 2012)

Great results


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks all 

Russ.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

Super slick finish there Russ - thanks for sharing. It looks so wet!!

Is G101 your 'go to' for tyre wall cleaning now?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Ns1980 said:


> Super slick finish there Russ - thanks for sharing. It looks so wet!!
> 
> Is G101 your 'go to' for tyre wall cleaning now?


Thanks Nick 

Yes pretty much - wheels too if they're not too bad. Great all-round product


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

zaino does a great job on a tricky colour. great job as always mcc.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Great work and result on a great car! :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

alfajim said:


> zaino does a great job on a tricky colour. great job as always mcc.





id_doug said:


> Great work and result on a great car! :thumb:


Thank you both 

Russ.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

ooow baby! thats one good looking porsche now :doublesho


----------



## veb (Mar 13, 2006)

This is my fav of your write-ups so far:thumb: crackin reflections on the silver coachwork, very impressive


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Stunning finish..great job:thumb:


----------

